
Adventures in Obscure C Features - SuperPaintMan
https://blog.gboards.ca/2020/02/adventures-in-obscure-c-features-2020.html
======
not2b
I have used pretty much the same trick of multiple inclusion to create an
extensible options mechanism. That is pretty much the only thing I will use
the C preprocessor for anymore, where stringification or token pasting is
needed (like defining enums in string form or code form).

